# Kids plus bike tires



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

What do you know about kids plus sized tires? As usual, it really hard to find any info on this stuff.

Specialized Specs the Riprocks with 20" and 24" 2.8" tires. They are wire bead, but with a surprisingly lightweight and supple casing.

Scott seems to have a Kenda 20x2.6" tire on their bikes. Anyone have a name and know whether they are OEM only?

I swapped the fork on my daughters 20" Riprock for a rigid 26" fork. There is just barely enough clearance for the 2.8" tire. I was hoping to get a hold of a 2.6" to stud with grip studs for winter use.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Apparently Norco has the same tires on the fluid + bikes, but they are calling them Chaoyang in the spec list. Kenda has no mention though. 


I think a nice 2.35, 2.4 would be pretty nice tires size (IF) a tire company would step up and make a few offerings. I personally think they'd sell if they weren't junk. They'd fit in just about any bike out there, and would be more viable than these plus size tires because of that. 

Oh well.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Posted this in the 20" tire thread with re: to the kenda

Found a Kenda Slant six in 20x2.6 on a junior scott scale at the LBS this weekend.

Not listed for sale anywhere aftermarket, getting ready to send Kenda a note inquiring availability.

Edit:


> While this is something that is currently being worked on for the aftermarket it is currently only available as an OE spec with Scott bikes.
> 
> At this time that tire is not available for aftermarket purchase.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 15, 2008)

Know anything about tread depth on these?
I have a pair of Maxxis Holy Rollers I was hoping to stud but Grip studs require 5mm of tread and their knobs have slightly less than that.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I just installed the Special "big rollers" 20x2.8" on my son's older hot rock and the fit is pretty good. Need to remove the kickstand for the rear to clear, and thats all. 

Happy camper


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Stopbreakindown said:


> So, I just installed the Special "big rollers" 20x2.8" on my son's older hot rock and the fit is pretty good. Need to remove the kickstand for the rear to clear, and thats all.
> 
> Happy camper


Can you put a caliper on the casing to see the width?


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

jochribs said:


> Can you put a caliper on the casing to see the width?


I have the 24" version on 29.2mm rims (Sun Rhyno Lite XL) and they measure out to 69mm


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

20 x 2.8 Rollers, at ~18 psi:

on int.44mm rim: 72mm knobs, 71 casing
on int. 30mm rim: 72mm knobs, 68mm casing

Knobs are very low, only about 4 mm.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

Tjaard said:


> 20 x 2.8 Rollers, at ~18 psi:
> 
> on int.44mm rim: 72mm knobs, 71 casing
> on int. 30mm rim: 72mm knobs, 68mm casing
> ...


Where are you finding different rims that wide?


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Trials rims can be found in 30-50mm widths. This is a 24"x47mm.








I have an old set of 20x2.4" tires (measures 2.5" unmounted w/o air!) that have BIG knobs on them. Could be good for grip studs. $10 total plus shipping and they are yours. PM if interested.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Kenda has a new Kaos 24x2.8


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

fastpath said:


> Kenda has a new Kaos 24x2.8


How deep is the tread on the Kenda kaos?
My buddies kid has the 24 x 2.8 Specialized Big Roller, and it's a good looking tire, but the knobs are very shallow. On our loose gravel/sand over hardpack, he just struggles to maintain grip when climbing and then it locks up easy under braking forces. Even at LOW psi (~12 if I had to guess).


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

laksboy said:


> How deep is the tread on the Kenda kaos?
> My buddies kid has the 24 x 2.8 Specialized Big Roller, and it's a good looking tire, but the knobs are very shallow. On our loose gravel/sand over hardpack, he just struggles to maintain grip when climbing and then it locks up easy under braking forces. Even at LOW psi (~12 if I had to guess).


Bit of Google searching shows the tread is not that deep. It's a very very rounded profile with short side knobs and all the knobs appear to be "hollow" which I suppose makes them more supple.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Found some weights of the Kaos, it's not light. Weight: 24x2.8 920g, 20x2.8 740g


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy carp that's heavy especially given the damn diameter!


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

GRPABT1 said:


> Found some weights of the Kaos, it's not light. Weight: 24x2.8 920g, 20x2.8 740g


Yeah, that would be a whole lot of rubber in all the wrong places!


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Just found these. Not plus, but at least they have an aggressve tread: https://spawncycles.com/brood-maxtion-24-x-2-30-tubeless-ready-dh-tire


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

laksboy said:


> Just found these. Not plus, but at least they have an aggressve tread: https://spawncycles.com/brood-maxtion-24-x-2-30-tubeless-ready-dh-tire


Those are MUCH more kid friendly and def can handle most any terrain aside from big sand etc. We ride the EXO casing exclusively tho the DH casing is nice for uplift days.


----------



## masont (Nov 10, 2010)

The spawn tires look great. Vee tires also makes good looking kid's tires - the crown gem comes in a 20x2.8 and 24x2.8, they're a folding bead and tubeless ready. 

They also make a 16x2.25 that I'm trying to get ahold of now, sold out on the website.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

masont said:


> The spawn tires look great. Vee tires also makes good looking kid's tires - the crown gem comes in a 20x2.8 and 24x2.8, they're a folding bead and tubeless ready.
> 
> They also make a 16x2.25 that I'm trying to get ahold of now, sold out on the website.


Weight is the problem with those. Adult width plus tires really slow a kid down. We get to see it in side by side scenarios with kids on the team riding Riprocks. They are usually in the back for anything climby or flat. The Maxtion is all they need unless really loose and sandy stuff is prevalent in my opinion.


----------



## masont (Nov 10, 2010)

svinyard said:


> Weight is the problem with those. Adult width plus tires really slow a kid down. We get to see it in side by side scenarios with kids on the team riding Riprocks. They are usually in the back for anything climby or flat. The Maxtion is all they need unless really loose and sandy stuff is prevalent in my opinion.


Sure. I'm just contributing to the conversation with a different option for wider tires, not recommending them in all scenarios. Vee makes narrower widths too, and having a folding option in 16 is pretty cool

I've never been a weight weenie for me, but for my kids I am for sure.


----------

